# عن دراسة الطيران المدني ..!!!



## دكتورطيار (8 يوليو 2008)

مرحباً بالجميع 

كيف حالكم انشاء الله بخير 

هذي اول مشاركه لي معكم وانا جيت قاصد لاني واثق اني راح القى الاجابه عندكم واتمنى من كل قلبي ان اجد الاجابه الشافيه 

انا تخرجت السنه هذي من احدى كليات الطب بالسعوديه يعني معي شهادة بكالوريوس طب وجراحه عامه واود ان التحق باحدى مدارس الطيران لانه في الحقيقه رغبتي وهوايتي وامنيتي اني اصير طيار مدني ولكن قدر الله اني ادرس طب والحمدلله انهيت دراسة الطب وبنجاح 

سؤالي هل اقدر التحق بمدارس الطيران او لا ؟ وهل فيه مميزات للي معه شهادة بكالوريوس طب او لا ؟
واذا يقبلون وشي الشروط بالنسبه للي مثل حالتي ؟


ياليت لو اجابه بسيطه ابتدي بها المشواااااار 


بنتظاركم


----------



## م المصري (8 يوليو 2008)

اهلا يا دكتور 

نورت و شرفت قسم الطيران .... 

في الحقيقه قسمنا مهتم بدراسة هندسة الطيران .... اكثر منه اهتماما بدراسه قياده الطائرات 

و لكن عموما تستطيع بكل سهولة تحقيق امنيتك لتكون طيارا اذا ما اجتزت الاختبار الطبي لاكاديمية الطيران التي سوف تلتحق بها ..... و بصفتي مصري .... فارشح لك اكاديمية الطيران المصرية (التي اعرفها).... فلها من الباع و الخبره ما سوف يؤهلك لتكون طيارا ناجحا باذن الله 

قسم الطيران تشرف بزيارتك و نود لو تكررها 

تحياتي


----------



## دكتورطيار (8 يوليو 2008)

مشكووور اخوي م المصري ماقصرت والله بس ممكن بحكم خبرتك تدلني على ناس تعرف في مجال الطيران اكثر من الهندسه لان عندي اسئله في بالي ودي اسئلها اوكون شاكر لك 

بنتظارك


----------



## م المصري (9 يوليو 2008)

اهلا بك 

اطرح اسئلتك هنا و ان شاء الله يقوم المشرفين و الاعضاء باجابتها .... و لا تقلق


----------



## دكتورطيار (10 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي بس انت قلت لي قسمكم يهتم بالهندسه فقط قلت نشوف احد ثاني نساله لكن مدامك تقول الحين اسئل فراح اسئل وانشاء الله ما اثقل عليكم 

1/ هل فعلا دراسة الطيران المدني صعبه جدا كما يقولون ؟

2/ كم سنه تأخذ دراسة الطيران ؟ حسبت ماقريت يعتمد على عدد الساعات طيب بالاساس كم سنه ؟ 

3/ ايهما افضل الدراسه بامريكا استراليا جنوب افريقيا بريطانيا ؟ او فيه مدن اخرى افضل كـ باكستان والفلبين ؟ 

4/ حسب ماقرأت ان اغلب المعاهد يدربونك على طيارة السسنا ؟ طيب وشي المعاهد اللي موجود فيها طيارة الـ بوينغ 747 ؟

5/ هل فيه مميزات للي حاصل على شهادة الطب مثل زيادة الراتب مثلا وغير ذالك او راح اكون مثل اي واحد تخرج من الثانوي ودرس طيران ؟

6/ انا اسمع الناس يقولون الدكتور الطيار الفلاني فهل هذي ميزه تضاف لي او هي فقط للطياريين الحربيين ولا كيف ؟ 

7/ كم راتب الطيار ؟ في حدود كم ؟ 

واعذروني اذا اسئلتي كثيره وياليت لو تجاوبون ولو على نصها لاني الى الان قاعد اجمع معلومات لان ماعندي اي خلفيه عن الطيران وبجهودكم انشاء الله اطلع ولو بالقليل 

وشكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## م المصري (10 يوليو 2008)

دكتورطيار قال:


> يعطيك العافيه اخوي بس انت قلت لي قسمكم يهتم بالهندسه فقط قلت نشوف احد ثاني نساله لكن مدامك تقول الحين اسئل فراح اسئل وانشاء الله ما اثقل عليكم
> 
> 1/ هل فعلا دراسة الطيران المدني صعبه جدا كما يقولون ؟
> 
> ...


 
سأجيب من واقع معلوماتي و الله اعلم ... و يجب ان تتأكد في النهاية 

دراسة قيادة الطيران ليست صعبه 

اغلبها سنتين ..... و تعتمد علي عدد ساعات الطيران 

لو معاك فلوس ..... اختر بلدا متقدما فهذا افضل بالتأكيد .... و لكن بالنسبه لدولنا فالكل متساوي 

لا يوجد معاهد بها "بوينج" و لكن المعاهد الكبيره في البلاد المتقدمه تمتلك محاكيات تشبه تماما البوينج و الطرازات الاخري و لعلمك يوجد محاكي للبوينج في اكاديميه الطيران المصريه 

اما ان تكون طيارا او طبيبا و الجمع بينهما شئ اجتماعي فقط ....... و لا يؤثر علي الوظيفه او الراتب 

بالنسبه للراتب ... لا ادري 

و تحياتي


----------



## الطيرالمرح (11 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ألاخوة الفضلاءممكن تعطوني معلومات عن الطيران من حيث سعر دراسة الطيران وهل اذا انا امتلك منحة من دولتى الى الخارج اقدر ادرس بها طيران الله يحفظكم ............. علي الاغبري


----------



## م المصري (11 يوليو 2008)

الطيرالمرح قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ألاخوة الفضلاءممكن تعطوني معلومات عن الطيران من حيث سعر دراسة الطيران وهل اذا انا امتلك منحة من دولتى الى الخارج اقدر ادرس بها طيران الله يحفظكم ............. علي الاغبري


 اتقصد دراسة هندسه الطيران ... ام قيادة الطائرات ؟


----------



## الطيرالمرح (11 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاخ/مشرف قسم الطيران المحترم 
 تحية طيبة وبعد
اخي الكريم ممكن تعطينا معلومات عن كم سعر الدراسة للطيران قيل انها غالية جدا ولكن اريد منك عروض لاسعار الجامعات التى تدرس في الخارج ومن يريد يدرس با يدرس ويتعلم ولو حتى في البيت القضية قضية اجتهاد جزاك الله عني وعن العاملين هنا خير ليس الا وشكرا...................علي الاغبري


----------



## الطيرالمرح (11 يوليو 2008)

انا اقصد دراسة هندسة الطيران وهل هناك فرق بين هندسة الطيران وقيادة الطائرات


----------



## الطيرالمرح (11 يوليو 2008)

هل دراسة هلم الطيران اغلى العلوم في العالم من حيث التاكليف ولماذا يتم تصعيب المجال هذا اخي مشرف قسم الطيران المحترم؟!!!!!!!!!!! العفو منك اخي على الازعاج ولكن لا احراج في العلم اعتقد مشكوووووووووووور وياريت تعرفنا با اسمك واذا عندك بريد او *****


----------



## الطيرالمرح (11 يوليو 2008)

هندسة الطيران 

مقدمة[SIZE=+1] 
1- علم قوى الهواء أو الديناميكا الهوائية 
2- علم الاستقرار والتحكم[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] 
3- علم أنظمة الدفع 
4- علم الإنشاءات والهياكل 
المقارنة بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة الفضاء 
مجالات العمل 
تصميم وتصنيع الطائرات 
هندسة المحركات 
حالات مهندس الطيران الطبيعية 
قيادة الطائرات 
العمل في محطات توليد القوى 
الانخراط في القوات المسلحة هندسه هياكل الطائرات[/SIZE] 

مقدمة هندسة الطيران
Aeronautical Engineering
هي العلم,أو العملية, المتبع لتصميم طائرة أو أي آلة طائرة تستطيع الطيران ضمن نطاق الغلاف الجوي. ولهندسة الطيران أربعة مباحث (مواضيع) رئيسية لابد لمهندس الطيران الإلمام بها في المرحلة الأساسية والتخصص الدقيق بإحداها في المراحل المتقدمة, هذه المباحث هي:</SPAN>

1- علم قوى الهواء أو الديناميكا الهوائية Aerodynamics وهو العلم الذي يعنى بدراسة التصميم الخارجي للطائرة ككل, وكذلك أجزائها, كالذيل والجناح, لتتمكن الطائرة من توليد قوة الرفع اللازمة لرفعها من على الأرض وجعلها تطير بسهولة ويسر في الهواء. وهذا العلم تحته أفرع متعددة لدراسة قوى الهواء, منها التيارات الهوائية اللزجة (viscous flow) وهي التي تكون كثافة الهواء فيها متغيرة باستمرار وذلك يكون في السرعات العالية جدا, وكذلك التيارات الهوائية الغير لزجة (non-viscous flow).

عودة إلى المحتويات 
2- علم الاستقرار والتحكم Stability and Control وهو العلم الذي يعنى بدراسة كيفية التحكم بالطائرة والحفاظ عليها مستقرة وهي تحت تأثير قوى الهواء الخارجية. من أفرع هذا العلم, الاستقرار السكوني (Static Stability ) الذي يدرس استقرار الطائرة وهي متزنة سكونيا, وكذا الاستقرار الحركي (Dynamic Stability).

عودة إلى المحتويات 
3- علم أنظمة الدفع Propulsion وهو العلم الذي يدرس تصميم وانتاج محرك ( مروحي أو نفاث ) يعمل على توفير القوة الدافعة اللازمة لدفع الطائرة في الهواء. من أسس هذا العلم دراسة الديناميكا الحرارية وديناميكا الغازات والخواص الكيمائية للمنتجات البترولية للاستفادة منها في تصنيع وتطوير أنواع لوقود الطائرات.

عودة إلى المحتويات 
4- علم الإنشاءات والهياكل Structures 
وهو العلم الذي يعنى بتصميم وإنتاج هياكل وإنشاءات الطائرة وجعلها قرية كفاية لتتمكن من مقاومة الرياح المستعرضة لها في الجو, والتركيز على استخدم مواد لا تضيف وزنا زائدا على وزن الطائرة الكلي. من أفرع هذا العلم, الإنشاءات الرقيقة الجدار (Thin-Walled Structres ) والإنشاءات الشبكية (Truss Structres). 
المقارنة بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة الفضاء أما بالنسبة للمقارنة بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة الفضاء, فهندسة الطيران سبق تعريفها وهندسة الفضاء تعرف على أنها العلم الذي يعنى بدراسة وتصميم وتصنيع المركبات التي تطير خارج الغلاف الجوي, أي في الفضاء الخارجي. من تطبيقات هندسة الفضاء بناء الصواريخ الدافعة للفضاء والمحطات الفضائية وكذلك بناء الأقمار الاصطناعية. ومن التعريفين السابقين يتبين للقارئ الفرق بين هندسة الطيران وهندسة الفضاء وهما مكملان لبعضهما البعض بل إن الأساس هو هندسة الطيران الذي مكن الإنسان من التحليق في الهواء ثم بني على هذا العلم علم هندسة الطيران الذي مكن الإنسان من اقتحام الفضاء وسبر آفاقه.
[SIZE=+1]
عودة إلى المحتويات 
مجالات عمل مهندسو الطيران 
1 - مجال تصميم وتصنيع الطائرات طبعاً هذا المجال غير موجود في بلادنا, ولو وجد فلن يبقى مهندس طيران في غير هذا المجال, لأنه مجال ضخم ويحتاج لمئات المهندسين وعشرات الأقسام لكل قسم تخصصه ومهامه, فالطائرة كما يقال - مدينة تطير
[SIZE=+1]
عودة إلى المحتويات[/SIZE] 
2- مهندس الطيران مهندس ميكانيكي بالمقام الاول (( هندسة المحركات )) Decay stage [/SIZE]مثله مثل مهندس الإنتاج, ومهندس الحرارية, ولكن لكل قسم تخصصاته الدقيقة, فمثلاً مهندس الطيران أفضل من مهندس الحرارية في (التوربينات)رغم أن (التوربينات) جزء مهم من الحرارية كما هو معروف ولكن في هندسة الطيران يتعمق الطالب في دراسة التوربينات وأنوعها الكثيرة ... إذا من مجالات مهندس الطيران, العمل في صيانة الآلات الحرارية, وشركات تصنيع البلاستيك, وشركات تصميم وتصنيع العدد الميكانيكية .... الخ 

3- من مجالات مهندس الطيران الطبيعية صيانة الطائرات مثل مهندسين الخطوط مثلاً, وصيانة الأدوات المكملة للمطارات والطائرات كذلك مثل شركة (المكملة - في جدة) 
عودة إلى المحتويات

4- من مجالات مهندس الطيران, ((قيادة الطائرات)) فيوجد رحلات لاختبارات الطائرات يتوجب وجود مهندسو الطيران فيها فهم الأقدر على فهم الطائرة وحسن التصرف 

5- من مجالات مهندس الطيران, العمل في محطات توليد القوى حيث أهم جزء هو (التوربينه) بالاضافة إلى مصدر توليد الحرارة (الغلايات) 

6- كثير جداً من مهندسي الطيران ينخرطون في القوات المسلحة وبالذات في صيانة الهلوكبتر, والصواريخ ومحركات الطائرات النفاثة . 
عودة إلى المحتويات

7- هندسه هياكل الطائرات وبالذات فيقسم أساسي ورئيسي ويأتي الرديف الثاني لهندسه المحركات بحيث أن قسم صيانة الهياكل يتألف من صيانة لجسم الطائرة من الداخل والخارج (( الهيكل - الأجنحة - الذيل - مقدمة الطائرة - أجهزة الهبوط (لاندق قير ) )) ...الخ وميكانيكا الطيران تنقسم الدراسة فيها إلى ثلاثة أقسام رئيسيه:
1-القسم العام genreal
2-هياكل airframe
3-محركات powerplant
ويدرس في القسم العام الرياضيات والفيزيا وبعض المواد المتعلقة بالطيران مثل اللبراغي وكذلك طريقة تصنيع وتطوير الطائرات 
أما قسم الهياكل فيدرس فيه طريقة إصلاح المشاكل في هيكل الطائرة وفيها أيضا مادة لحام ومادة sheet metal وهي كيفية إضافة قطعه في أي مكان في هيكل الطائرة في حال وجود ثقب أو صدأ أو حتى شقوق ويعتمدا التغيير على إمكانية طيران الطائرة) airwothiness بدون حدوث مشاكل تؤثر على سلامة الركاب بوجود الثقب 
وأما في قسم المحركات ما يحتاج وهو كيفية عمل وصيانة المحركات بأنواعها سواء النفاثة أو محركات السلندر و قسم افيونكس avionics وهذا القسم له أولويته في هذا المجال وخاصة عنصر التحكم في الطائرة من خلال autopilot الطيار الآلي أو من خلال main computer system كمبيوتر النظام الأساسي ,,, وكما أن أكثر دراسة تطوير ولو تابعنا نهضة صناعة الطائرات في اكبر المصانع خاصة بوينج و ايرباص و غيرها نجد أن من أكثر أنواع النظم تطويرا و تحديثا لأهميته و للتسهيل وللبعد عن الخطاء البشري الذي ممكن يحدث سببه النسيان أو عدم الخبرة. ومن أجل ذلك كانت أهمية هذا القسم!!!
1- التحكم بنوعيه Controle Digital & Analog 
2- الدراسة التفصيلية للنظم الالكترونية وخصائصها electronic system classifications 
3- جهاز الاستقبال المستخدم عن طريق الأقمار الصناعية GPS لمعرفة موقع الطائرة باستخدام الاتجاهات الثلاثة والزمن 
4- تشريعات الطيران regulations التي توضع من خلال ICAO هذه نماذج لأهم المواد المستخدمة في قسم هندسة الطائرات (افيونكس) . ملحوظة هذه الدراسة بهذا القسم خاصة بالطائرات المدنية civilian airplanes وليس بالحربية military airplanes 
والحمد لله رب العالمين ,,,,


----------



## الطيرالمرح (11 يوليو 2008)




----------



## الطيرالمرح (11 يوليو 2008)

alagbhry*************


----------



## الطيرالمرح (11 يوليو 2008)

[email protected]******زكوم


----------



## الطيرالمرح (11 يوليو 2008)

هوتمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## الطيرالمرح (11 يوليو 2008)

الاخ الكريم هل يمكن تطويري في قسمك الى مشرف او اي شي فوق العضوية ارجو الرد


----------



## م المصري (11 يوليو 2008)

الطيرالمرح قال:


> الاخ الكريم هل يمكن تطويري في قسمك الى مشرف او اي شي فوق العضوية ارجو الرد


 
اهلا اخي .... 

الترقيات هي قرار الاداره ..... و لكن يمكنك الاشتراك في مسابقة قسم الطيران .... و في حالة فوزك سارقيك -ان شاء الله - الي عضو فائز في حال تصديق الادراه علي الرأي 

اما بقية الترقيات الاخري فتتوقف علي مدي مشاركاتك و ابداعاتك ..... فابذل اقصي لك 

و لمعلومات اكثر يمكنك التحدث مع ادارة المنتدي 

تحياتي


----------



## رون بارد (15 يوليو 2009)

افيدوني لو سمحتم بأسماء معاهد الطيران للحصول على cpl/ir رخصة طيران تجاري الي 
وشكرا


----------



## mohanad_2000 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

اولا السلام عليكم بصراحة عندي موضوع غريب اشوي انا صديق من العراق ايدو في بالي سؤال حول موضوع محرك الطائرة النفاث احاول ان اجد اي تصميم يوضح عمل المحرك بصورة تفصيلية وما هي انواعه اي المحرك النفاث وما هي مكونات وقود الطائرة وهناك اسئلة كثيرة ابحث لها عن اجابات ذلك لاني احب الاطلاع على هذه التفاصيل وان كان لكم اي معلومة حول هذه المواضيع ارجوا المساعدة وكيف احصل على هذه المعلومات واين اجدها وشكرا ارجو ان يكون طلبي يسير وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mohanad_2000 (21 نوفمبر 2009)

*محركات طائرات*

:81:


mohanad_2000 قال:


> اولا السلام عليكم بصراحة عندي موضوع غريب اشوي انا صديق من العراق ايدو في بالي سؤال حول موضوع محرك الطائرة النفاث احاول ان اجد اي تصميم يوضح عمل المحرك بصورة تفصيلية وما هي انواعه اي المحرك النفاث وما هي مكونات وقود الطائرة وهناك اسئلة كثيرة ابحث لها عن اجابات ذلك لاني احب الاطلاع على هذه التفاصيل وان كان لكم اي معلومة حول هذه المواضيع ارجوا المساعدة وكيف احصل على هذه المعلومات واين اجدها وشكرا ارجو ان يكون طلبي يسير وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------

